# NEMLEC - NESPIN - 2007 Training Information



## Gil

[MACA] MACA/MCC/NEMLEC Free Classes Winter/Spring 2007

MACA Members & Colleagues:
The schedule of free law enforcement training for the winter and spring of 2007 at Middlesex Community College is posted here:

http://www.macrimeanalysts.com/NEMLECTraining.pdf

Classes include Access (basic and advanced), Excel, Word, PowerPoint, MapInfo, and basic crime analysis.

---------------

NESPIN (New England State Police Information Network)
AccessData BootCamp
13 Feb 2007 - 15 Feb 2007
Location: 124 Grove Street, Suite 105
Franklin, Massachusetts, US
Class contact: Keefe Pulley or Rick Flood (NESPIN)
[email protected]
1.801.377.5410

AccessData BootCamp

This course provides students with the knowledge and skills necessary
to install, configure, and effectively use the combined abilities of
AccessData's Forensic Toolkit (FTK) and Password Recovery Toolkit
(PRTK) to locate and examine email messages, deleted files, free
space and file slack.

Additionally, students will learn how to search for and export
graphic files, as well as export and gain access to encrypted files
from multiple industry standard applications. Documenting digital
media information and working with multiple forensic image formats
are also explored.

This intermediate level, hands-on intensive course is intended for
Forensic Investigators, Law Enforcement Personnel and Security and
Network Administrators that are responsible for creating cases that
examine, analyze, and classify digital evidence.

The AccessData BootCamp course includes an optional Practical Skills
Assessment (PSA) that requires participants to apply concepts
presented during the course to complete a practical exercise.
Participants who successfully complete this exercise receive a
certificate of PSA completion.

See Syllabus:

http://www.accessdata.com/media/en_us/print/training/syllabus.adboot.en_us.pdf

Elise Feetham
Digital Forensic Specialist
NESPIN
124 Grove ST
Franklin, MA 02038
508-528-8200 xt. 260
800-343-5682

---------------

Upcoming Courses by:

SRR Traffic Safety Consulting
198 East Street
Easthampton, MA 01027
413-527-6072
[email protected]

January 2007

January 8-9, 2007
East Coast New England Gangs
Manchester, CT
http://srrtraining.com/EastCoastGangs.html

January 11, 2007
Officer Down Rescue!
Wilmington, MA
http://srrtraining.com/OfficerDownRescue.htm

January 22-23, 2007
Recon Refresher: Conservation of Linear Momentum
Manchester, CT
http://srrtraining.com/ReconRefresherConservationofLinearMomentum.htm

January 24-25, 2007
Recon Refresher: Conservation of Linear Momentum
Natick, MA
http://srrtraining.com/ReconRefresherConservationofLinearMomentum.htm

February 2007

February 12-14, 2007
Graffiti Deciphering, Interdiction and Investigation
Weyers Cave, VA
http://srrtraining.com/Graffiti.htm

February 26 - March 2, 2007
Cad Zone Basic/Intermediate
Middletown, CT
http://srrtraining.com/cadBasic.html

February 26, 2007
Crisis Management for Field Supervisors
Wilmington, MA
Course Description to Follow

March 2007

March 12-14, 2007 (Tentative)
Conducting Homicide Investigations
Lincoln, RI
http://srrtraining.com/HomicideInvestigations.htm

March 26-30, 2007
Cad Zone Basic/Intermediate
Portsmouth, NH
http://srrtraining.com/cadBasic.html


----------

